# How to make the Nuggets a champion team?



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

L.A. Lakers trades: 
C Shaquille O'neal (27.2 ppg, 10.7 rpg, 3.0 apg in 36.2 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: 
PF Juwan Howard (14.6 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 2.1 apg in 32.5 minutes) 
C Andrew DeClercq (2.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 10.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.9 ppg, -0.4 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 

Denver trades: 
PF Juwan Howard (14.6 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 2.1 apg in 32.5 minutes) 
C Marcus Camby (11.1 ppg, 11.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
PG Mark Jackson (8.4 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 7.4 apg in 28.9 minutes) 
SF George McCloud (8.8 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 3.0 apg in 26.4 minutes) 
SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (8.8 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 3.0 apg in 26.4 minutes) 
SF Maybyner Hilario (8.8 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 3.0 apg in 26.4 minutes) 
SG James Posey (10.7 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 2.5 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
SF Ryan Bowen (4.8 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.5 minutes) 
PF Don Reid (3.3 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 10.5 minutes) 
Denver receives: 
C Shaquille O'neal (27.2 ppg, 10.7 rpg, 3.0 apg in 67 games) 
PF Dirk Nowitzki (23.4 ppg, 9.9 rpg, 2.5 apg in 76 games) 
SG Tracy McGrady (25.6 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 5.3 apg in 76 games) 
Change in team outlook: +14.5 ppg, -10.1 rpg, and -6.4 apg. 

Dallas trades: 
PF Dirk Nowitzki (23.4 ppg, 9.9 rpg, 2.5 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
Dallas receives: 
PG Mark Jackson (8.4 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 7.4 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: -15.0 ppg, -6.1 rpg, and +4.9 apg. 

Orlando trades: 
SG Tracy McGrady (25.6 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 5.3 apg in 38.3 minutes) 
C Andrew DeClercq (2.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 10.4 minutes) 
Orlando receives: 
C Marcus Camby (11.1 ppg, 11.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 29 games) 
SF George McCloud (8.8 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 3.0 apg in 69 games) 
SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (8.8 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 3.0 apg in 69 games) 
SF Maybyner Hilario (8.8 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 3.0 apg in 69 games) 
SG James Posey (10.7 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 2.5 apg in 73 games) 
SF Ryan Bowen (4.8 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 75 games) 
PF Don Reid (3.3 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 68 games) 
Change in team outlook: +10.4 ppg, +16.6 rpg, and +2.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

This is obviously a joke,(plus Mark Jackson is already been waived) but it would actually make the Nuggets very scary, here is the break down

obviously, the Laker and the Mavs gain nothing from this trade, but Kobe would be very happy the fact that he is the franchise player of this team. As for the Mavs, well, they free up space to sign Duncan or other big agents. 

the Magics, well they got Skita and Nene, and Camby , and Posey and a bunch of fillers.

Now, let's look at the Nuggets.
Shaq
Dirk/Harvey
T-Mac
Savovic/Yarborough
Sattlefield

Honstely, with Shaq, Dirk, and T-Mac, other players just doesn't matter, there is the list of players they could sign
Wang Zhi Zhi
rod Strickland
Jim Jackson
Michael Redd
Dell Curry
and pick up a back up centre like Oliver Miller, Christopersen, Loren Woods

and this :
Shaq/Woods/
Wang/Harvey
Dirk/Yarborugh/Curry
T-Mac/Jackson/Redd/Savovic
Strickland/Satterfield

is a solid team

Once again, this trade is impossible, but it's cool to see what Denver could be like.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

what's the point of this?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> what's the point of this?


I agree, this is a completely pointless post. What happened to all of our users over the past few weeks?

I do like the username "toiletscrubber," though.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I like it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think you may have scrubbed one too many toilets toiletscrubber. Thats one of the most off the wall, never going to happen posts I've ever read. I mean, the Nuggests get absolutley screwed. I mean trading 2 big time guys like Howard and DeClercq for some sub par center like Shaq? Come on. You must be a Laker fan to try to do that trade. And why would you want to have a lineup with Shaq, Tmac and Dirk in it? You better have a good back court if your planning on having a front court with those clowns in it.

Ok Im done. Just messing around Toilet. Im not hating, your welcome to your opinion even if it is a little off the wall. But seriously though, theres no possible way any of those trades would go through. Of course I am pretty sure you are already aware of that.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

even as a nuggets fan, the trade is stupid.

but seriously...

1. the nuggets have a shot at lebron james

2. the nuggets could sign 2 free agents next summer (ok not duncan or kidd) but lets say andre miller and kandi (as examples)

those 2 scenerios are not out of the question by any means (but not locks either). and thats just 1 potential scenerio. 

starters

PG andre miller
SG lebron james
SF rodney white
PF nene hilario
CN michael olowakandi

bench

PF kenny satterfield
SG vincent yarbrough
SF nikoloz tsitishvili, ryan bowen
PF donnell harvey, chris andersen
CN marcus camby

now this is a very young team but assuming they stick together, this team can be damn good in a few years (once guys like james, skita, nene develop). and this roster could be real after only 1.5 years of rebuilding (perhaps the quickest rebuilding plan ever!).


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

You think the Nuggets have only been rebuilding for 1.5 years? Interesting.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Pacers never even went out of the playoffs after rebuilding. But anyways, all of the COULD happen, like you said. But I wouldnt even say its a 50/50 chance. Theres a 25% chance you will win the first pick in the 2003 draft. Is that something to bank your hopes on? I know I wouldnt. You have one of the best chances of getting James, but its still not very high. I cant see the Nuggets being back in the playoffs for around 5 years. Then again, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> even as a nuggets fan, the trade is stupid.
> 
> but seriously...
> ...



LOL


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tinygiant</b>!
> You think the Nuggets have only been rebuilding for 1.5 years? Interesting.


i meant to say kiki has been. he totally started over and thats when i started counting. basically just his plan has been in effect for 1.5 years and its going fast.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> The Pacers never even went out of the playoffs after rebuilding. But anyways, all of the COULD happen, like you said. But I wouldnt even say its a 50/50 chance. Theres a 25% chance you will win the first pick in the 2003 draft. Is that something to bank your hopes on? I know I wouldnt. You have one of the best chances of getting James, but its still not very high. I cant see the Nuggets being back in the playoffs for around 5 years. Then again, stranger things have happened.


yeah i know but we should get a good pick no matter what.

5 years? no way. this year should suck and the year after. but after that we should defintely be competing for the playoffs. 

as for the pacers; they would have missed the playoffs had they been in the western conference. out east you can below average and make the playoffs. out west not only do you have to be good, many times good teams miss the playoffs (not saying denver was one of them).


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


i wonder if youll still be laughing when sterling doesnt pay up and you start losing players. kiki will be laughing then. 

i think sterling sees that he has jaric, wilcox and ely signed cheap long term and might let miller, brand and kandi walk. with sterling its possible.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

they do have a good shot at a free agent cause of 20 mill from howard(i think it is 20 mill)


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> they do have a good shot at a free agent cause of 20 mill from howard(i think it is 20 mill)


we can actually sign two max free agents and maybe get a 3rd decent guy (or resign howard)


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

The life of a ToiletScrubber must be VERY stressful...


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> we can actually sign two max free agents and maybe get a 3rd decent guy (or resign howard)


NugzFan,

Even in the most optimistic sense unless you make Juwan a max player and overpay for another player, the Nuggets aren't getting 2 max players.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I think the distinction needs to be made between max and marquee

* Nugz Fan and BCH *

I assume you meant marquee signings when talking of "max players" IE to borrow from Jerry Krause "full boat free agents"

Well true they will not be signing Tim Duncan or Jason Kidd 

I think the Nugz are one of the most fascinating teams in the league and could be the next true powerhouse out of the West when the Lakes hold off the Kings and Mavs as their perennial bridesmaids

_ State of the Nugz _

Their foundation is Tsitishvilli and Hilario. You therefore must assume you have your future forward line in place and build around that 

They have a bunch of expiring contracts and short term "trialers" like Kenny Satterfield and Rodney White 

In short the players that I expect would be under contract coming into 2003 free agency would be :

* Camby at $7.3M
* Tskitishvilli at $2.7M
* Hilario at $2.3M
* White at $2M
* Harvey at $1.6M
* Yarborough at $1M
* Satterfield at $850K
* Savovic at $830K
* Top 5 draft pick at $3M
*2nd Round pick at $830K

That's $22M for 10 players

The salary cap is assumed at $43M which leaves them $21M to go shopping in free agency 

To understand who their logical free agency targets may be , it helps to understand who they may go after in the draft 

_ The Draft _

It kind of revolves around Marcus Camby. I have previously advocated that it may make sense to trade him to the Bulls for Fizer, Crawford and Hoiberg - with the idea being that Jamal would grow into the point guard position and Fizer the power forward position with Hoiberg being an expiring contract

As I think about it more , with Hilario and Tskitishvilli having the forward positions down and with the instant offense of White there as backup , I am not sure Fizer would not be as valuable as what Camby could be to this team 

Therefore , Camby stays as a backup to the 4 and 5 spots

Assuming the pick is between 3 - 5 in the 1st round, the Nugz must take Chris Duhon

He is a leader and this young emerging team needs a take charge floor general who is a traditional point guard that will get his troops moving 

My pick for the Nugz in the 2nd round right now is Kentucky's Jules Camara at 6'11 and 225 that adds another body upfront ( a body that needs to fill out some ) 

So after the draft , the Nugz have 

Center : _________, Camby, _____________
PF : Hilario , Harvey , Camara
SF : Tskitishvilli, White, Yarborough
SG :_________, ________,Savovic,
PG uhon, Satterfield, __________

_ Free Agency targets _

With $21M to spend , if you were Kiki , you would like to think that money would buy you :

* Jamal Magliore at $9M starting . Would the Hornets match ? Doubt it . Bob Bass is the 2nd biggest tight *** behind Donald Sterling and this would be close to an 85% of max deal for Magliore. They would just try and reink Elden and Tractor

* Quentin Richardon at $7.5M starting. Will Donald match it ? Naaaahhhhh. This is the time for teams to make a run at Quentin ( if he becomes a RFA next summer as the pressure will be on with Elton and Odom and Miller and Kandi ) 

* Lindsay Hunter at $2.25M

* Andrew DeClerq at $2.25M

That's the cap spent which would leave one spot open for a vet journeyman point guard like Brunson, Ollie , etc to round out the roster 

So the final roster would look like :

*

Magliore
Hilario
Tskitishvilli
Richardson
Duhon *

Key Reserves

Camby
Harvey
White
Hunter

Others/IR

DeClerq
Camara
Yarborough
Savovic
Satterfield
Ollie 

Give the starting 5 and that key reserve unit 2 - 3 years of being together and they would be giving fits around the league . Forget about the youngnfunky Clips. A Nugz side such as this would have all of its s**t wired nice and tight with all bases covered.

What's not to like ?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Of course it all depends on whether Magliore and Richardson's respective team options get picked up by the end of this month

If they do ( which I presume they will if they have not been picked up already ) then its game over - until the year after anyway


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> NugzFan,
> ...


well if you define max players as the superstars that actually deserve the max, then your right. we probably dont get any.

but along those same lines, only about 6 or 7 teams will ever have max players.

but if you count those who are worthy of the max or near it, we can EASILY get 2. not counting howard.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I think the distinction needs to be made between max and marquee
> 
> * Nugz Fan and BCH *
> ...


damn long post, but ill try and get through it with my thoughts...

wow good stuff man! although i disagree with some of those signings (magloire for 9?), the idea is along the same lines im thinking. 

even if we dont sign anyone we can trade for max players without giving up much either. its a great advantage to have.

plus the idea that we have an owner willing to pay the lux tax (compared to sterling who hardly goes over the salary cap) is always good.


----------

